# GSA-T20N CDROM Not Detected (2.6.22 issue) [SOLVED]

## sonaatti

I have not been able to get my dvd/cdrom working on my new laptop, there's a couple of threads over at the ubuntu forums but no good solution other than "waiting for a new kernel". I assume lot's of people have this same issue, but then again some people got it working.. here we go...

dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 (root@core) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #6 SMP Mon Jul 30 20:20:06 EEST 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda6

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ffb0000 - 000000005ffbe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ffbe000 - 000000005fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fff0000 - 0000000060000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 393136) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F84A0, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 5FFB0000, 003C (r1 MSI_NB MEGABOOK 20070425 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 5FFB0200, 0084 (r2 042507 FACP2039 20070425 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 5FFB05B0, 5180 (r1  M1636 M1636000        0 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 5FFBE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 5FFB0390, 005C (r1 042507 APIC2039 20070425 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 5FFB03F0, 003C (r1 042507 OEMMCFG  20070425 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SLIC 5FFB0430, 0176 (r1 MSI_NB MEGABOOK 20070425 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 5FFBE040, 0071 (r1 042507 OEMB2039 20070425 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SSDT 5FFBE940, 04E6 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20051117)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000005ffb0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 393136) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000005ffb0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   393136

On node 0 totalpages: 393039

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1558 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2385 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 5318 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 383722 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 70000000 (gap: 60000000:9ee00000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 33648 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 386107

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 1795.590 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Checking aperture...

Memory: 1543976k/1572544k available (3364k kernel code, 28180k reserved, 1851k data, 320k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3593.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=1796841)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: Table DSDT replaced by host OS

ACPI: DSDT 00000000, 510A (r1  M1636 M1636000        0 INTL 20060912)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 770 Objects with 69 Devices 205 Methods 24 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 14 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12469378

Detected 12.469 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3590.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=1795243)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7100  @ 1.80GHz stepping 0d

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=13

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

evgpeblk-0952 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 8 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: GPE=0x17, ports=0x66, 0x62

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.................................................................................................................

Initialized 20/24 Regions 22/22 Fields 38/39 Buffers 33/35 Packages (793 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 76 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Error attaching device data

Error attaching device data

ACPI: EC: GPE=0x17, ports=0x66, 0x62

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #06 (-#09) is hidden behind transparent bridge #05 (-#06) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: iomem range 0xfed40000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0x5fffffff could not be reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.4[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[fe3fd000-fe3fd7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fa000000-fe0fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fe100000-fe1fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fe200000-fe2fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 6, cardbus bridge: 0000:05:04.0

  IO window: 0000e000-0000e0ff

  IO window: 0000e400-0000e4ff

  PREFETCH window: 70000000-73ffffff

  MEM window: 74000000-77ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: fe300000-febfffff

  PREFETCH window: f7000000-f8ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 6291456 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: SSDT 5FFBE190, 0255 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20051117)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00FA) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 5FFBE480, 04B6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20051117)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00FB) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: SSDT 5FFBE0C0, 00C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20051117)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00FF) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 5FFBE3F0, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20051117)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

Marking TSC unstable due to possible TSC halt in C2

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (57 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000aa6000, 00:19:db:3b:8f:25, IRQ 16

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ IDE IDE -- -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x00000000000101f0 ctl 0x00000000000103f6 bmdma 0x000000000001ffa0 irq 14

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010170 ctl 0x0000000000010376 bmdma 0x000000000001ffa8 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD1600BEVS-22RST0, 04.01G04, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1600BEVS-2 04.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 > sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf9fffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf9fff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bc00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000b880

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000b480

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 6-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00dc10004f3a1c01]

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.1, id: 0xa3a0b3, caps: 0xa04713/0x10008

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

mk712: device not present

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:05:04.2 [1217:7120] (rev 2)

sdhci [sdhci_probe()]: found 1 slot(s)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.2[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

sdhci [sdhci_probe_slot()]: slot 0 at 0xfe3ffc00, irq 22

sdhci:slot0: Unknown controller version (2). You may experience problems.

sdhci: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============

sdhci: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x0000c002

sdhci: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000

sdhci: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000

sdhci: Present:  0x01fa0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000000

sdhci: Power:    0x00000000 | Blk gap:  0x00000000

sdhci: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000000

sdhci: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000

sdhci: Int enab: 0x00ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x00ff00fb

sdhci: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000

sdhci: Caps:     0x03e132b2 | Max curr: 0x00ffffff

sdhci: ===========================================

mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 0 cs 0 Vdd 0 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xfe3ffc00 irq 22 DMA

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 1 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: clock 195312Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: clock 195312Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 1 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: starting CMD0 arg 00000000 flags 00000040

sdhci [sdhci_tasklet_finish()]: Ending request, cmd (0)

mmc0: req done (CMD0): 1/0/0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: clock 195312Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 0 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0

mmc0: starting CMD8 arg 000001aa flags 00000075

sdhci [sdhci_tasklet_finish()]: Ending request, cmd (8)

mmc0: req done (CMD8): 1/0/0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 00000075

sdhci [sdhci_tasklet_finish()]: Ending request, cmd (37)

mmc0: req done (CMD55): 1/0/0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 00000075

sdhci [sdhci_tasklet_finish()]: Ending request, cmd (37)

mmc0: req done (CMD55): 1/0/0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 00000075

sdhci [sdhci_tasklet_finish()]: Ending request, cmd (37)

mmc0: req done (CMD55): 1/0/0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: starting CMD55 arg 00000000 flags 00000075

sdhci [sdhci_tasklet_finish()]: Ending request, cmd (37)

mmc0: req done (CMD55): 1/0/0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: starting CMD1 arg 00000000 flags 00000061

sdhci [sdhci_tasklet_finish()]: Ending request, cmd (1)

mmc0: req done (CMD1): 1/0/0: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

mmc0: clock 0Hz busmode 1 powermode 0 cs 0 Vdd 0 width 0 timing 0

input: Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 320k freed

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

set_level status: 0

ACPI: Video Device [NVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.0.0d

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda9, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 995988k swap on /dev/sda11.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:995988k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_si3054.c:245: si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 16:33:22 PDT 2007

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

LSPCI:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA Controller IDE (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0428 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

05:04.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 7136 (rev 01)

05:04.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 7120 (rev 02)

05:04.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 7130 (rev 01)

05:04.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 00f7 (rev 02)

```

ls /dev

```

6-2        ptya0  ptyc8  ptyp0  ptyr8  ptyu0  ptyw8  ptyz0    sda10       tty25  tty61  ttybe  ttye6  ttyqe  ttyt6  ttyve  ttyy6           usbdev4.1_ep00

adsp       ptya1  ptyc9  ptyp1  ptyr9  ptyu1  ptyw9  ptyz1    sda11       tty26  tty62  ttybf  ttye7  ttyqf  ttyt7  ttyvf  ttyy7           usbdev4.1_ep81

audio      ptya2  ptyca  ptyp2  ptyra  ptyu2  ptywa  ptyz2    sda2        tty27  tty63  ttyc0  ttye8  ttyr0  ttyt8  ttyw0  ttyy8           usbdev5.1_ep00

bus        ptya3  ptycb  ptyp3  ptyrb  ptyu3  ptywb  ptyz3    sda3        tty28  tty7   ttyc1  ttye9  ttyr1  ttyt9  ttyw1  ttyy9           usbdev5.1_ep81

console    ptya4  ptycc  ptyp4  ptyrc  ptyu4  ptywc  ptyz4    sda4        tty29  tty8   ttyc2  ttyea  ttyr2  ttyta  ttyw2  ttyya           usbdev6.1_ep00

core       ptya5  ptycd  ptyp5  ptyrd  ptyu5  ptywd  ptyz5    sda5        tty3   tty9   ttyc3  ttyeb  ttyr3  ttytb  ttyw3  ttyyb           usbdev6.1_ep81

cpu        ptya6  ptyce  ptyp6  ptyre  ptyu6  ptywe  ptyz6    sda6        tty30  ttyS0  ttyc4  ttyec  ttyr4  ttytc  ttyw4  ttyyc           usbdev6.2_ep00

disk       ptya7  ptycf  ptyp7  ptyrf  ptyu7  ptywf  ptyz7    sda7        tty31  ttyS1  ttyc5  ttyed  ttyr5  ttytd  ttyw5  ttyyd           usbdev6.2_ep81

dsp        ptya8  ptyd0  ptyp8  ptys0  ptyu8  ptyx0  ptyz8    sda8        tty32  ttyS2  ttyc6  ttyee  ttyr6  ttyte  ttyw6  ttyye           usbdev7.1_ep00

fd         ptya9  ptyd1  ptyp9  ptys1  ptyu9  ptyx1  ptyz9    sda9        tty33  ttyS3  ttyc7  ttyef  ttyr7  ttytf  ttyw7  ttyyf           usbdev7.1_ep81

full       ptyaa  ptyd2  ptypa  ptys2  ptyua  ptyx2  ptyza    sequencer   tty34  ttya0  ttyc8  ttyp0  ttyr8  ttyu0  ttyw8  ttyz0           vcs

hpet       ptyab  ptyd3  ptypb  ptys3  ptyub  ptyx3  ptyzb    sequencer2  tty35  ttya1  ttyc9  ttyp1  ttyr9  ttyu1  ttyw9  ttyz1           vcs1

i2octl     ptyac  ptyd4  ptypc  ptys4  ptyuc  ptyx4  ptyzc    sg0         tty36  ttya2  ttyca  ttyp2  ttyra  ttyu2  ttywa  ttyz2           vcs12

initctl    ptyad  ptyd5  ptypd  ptys5  ptyud  ptyx5  ptyzd    shm         tty37  ttya3  ttycb  ttyp3  ttyrb  ttyu3  ttywb  ttyz3           vcs2

input      ptyae  ptyd6  ptype  ptys6  ptyue  ptyx6  ptyze    snapshot    tty38  ttya4  ttycc  ttyp4  ttyrc  ttyu4  ttywc  ttyz4           vcs3

kmem       ptyaf  ptyd7  ptypf  ptys7  ptyuf  ptyx7  ptyzf    snd         tty39  ttya5  ttycd  ttyp5  ttyrd  ttyu5  ttywd  ttyz5           vcs4

kmsg       ptyb0  ptyd8  ptyq0  ptys8  ptyv0  ptyx8  ram0     sound       tty4   ttya6  ttyce  ttyp6  ttyre  ttyu6  ttywe  ttyz6           vcs5

log        ptyb1  ptyd9  ptyq1  ptys9  ptyv1  ptyx9  ram1     stderr      tty40  ttya7  ttycf  ttyp7  ttyrf  ttyu7  ttywf  ttyz7           vcs6

loop       ptyb2  ptyda  ptyq2  ptysa  ptyv2  ptyxa  ram10    stdin       tty41  ttya8  ttyd0  ttyp8  ttys0  ttyu8  ttyx0  ttyz8           vcs7

loop0      ptyb3  ptydb  ptyq3  ptysb  ptyv3  ptyxb  ram11    stdout      tty42  ttya9  ttyd1  ttyp9  ttys1  ttyu9  ttyx1  ttyz9           vcsa

loop1      ptyb4  ptydc  ptyq4  ptysc  ptyv4  ptyxc  ram12    tts         tty43  ttyaa  ttyd2  ttypa  ttys2  ttyua  ttyx2  ttyza           vcsa1

loop2      ptyb5  ptydd  ptyq5  ptysd  ptyv5  ptyxd  ram13    tty         tty44  ttyab  ttyd3  ttypb  ttys3  ttyub  ttyx3  ttyzb           vcsa12

loop3      ptyb6  ptyde  ptyq6  ptyse  ptyv6  ptyxe  ram14    tty0        tty45  ttyac  ttyd4  ttypc  ttys4  ttyuc  ttyx4  ttyzc           vcsa2

loop4      ptyb7  ptydf  ptyq7  ptysf  ptyv7  ptyxf  ram15    tty1        tty46  ttyad  ttyd5  ttypd  ttys5  ttyud  ttyx5  ttyzd           vcsa3

loop5      ptyb8  ptye0  ptyq8  ptyt0  ptyv8  ptyy0  ram2     tty10       tty47  ttyae  ttyd6  ttype  ttys6  ttyue  ttyx6  ttyze           vcsa4

loop6      ptyb9  ptye1  ptyq9  ptyt1  ptyv9  ptyy1  ram3     tty11       tty48  ttyaf  ttyd7  ttypf  ttys7  ttyuf  ttyx7  ttyzf           vcsa5

loop7      ptyba  ptye2  ptyqa  ptyt2  ptyva  ptyy2  ram4     tty12       tty49  ttyb0  ttyd8  ttyq0  ttys8  ttyv0  ttyx8  urandom         vcsa6

mapper     ptybb  ptye3  ptyqb  ptyt3  ptyvb  ptyy3  ram5     tty13       tty5   ttyb1  ttyd9  ttyq1  ttys9  ttyv1  ttyx9  usb1            vcsa7

mcelog     ptybc  ptye4  ptyqc  ptyt4  ptyvc  ptyy4  ram6     tty14       tty50  ttyb2  ttyda  ttyq2  ttysa  ttyv2  ttyxa  usb2            zero

mem        ptybd  ptye5  ptyqd  ptyt5  ptyvd  ptyy5  ram7     tty15       tty51  ttyb3  ttydb  ttyq3  ttysb  ttyv3  ttyxb  usb3

misc       ptybe  ptye6  ptyqe  ptyt6  ptyve  ptyy6  ram8     tty16       tty52  ttyb4  ttydc  ttyq4  ttysc  ttyv4  ttyxc  usb4

mixer      ptybf  ptye7  ptyqf  ptyt7  ptyvf  ptyy7  ram9     tty17       tty53  ttyb5  ttydd  ttyq5  ttysd  ttyv5  ttyxd  usb5

null       ptyc0  ptye8  ptyr0  ptyt8  ptyw0  ptyy8  random   tty18       tty54  ttyb6  ttyde  ttyq6  ttyse  ttyv6  ttyxe  usb6

nvidia0    ptyc1  ptye9  ptyr1  ptyt9  ptyw1  ptyy9  raw1394  tty19       tty55  ttyb7  ttydf  ttyq7  ttysf  ttyv7  ttyxf  usb7

nvidiactl  ptyc2  ptyea  ptyr2  ptyta  ptyw2  ptyya  rawctl   tty2        tty56  ttyb8  ttye0  ttyq8  ttyt0  ttyv8  ttyy0  usbdev1.1_ep00

pktcdvd    ptyc3  ptyeb  ptyr3  ptytb  ptyw3  ptyyb  rd       tty20       tty57  ttyb9  ttye1  ttyq9  ttyt1  ttyv9  ttyy1  usbdev1.1_ep81

port       ptyc4  ptyec  ptyr4  ptytc  ptyw4  ptyyc  root     tty21       tty58  ttyba  ttye2  ttyqa  ttyt2  ttyva  ttyy2  usbdev2.1_ep00

psaux      ptyc5  ptyed  ptyr5  ptytd  ptyw5  ptyyd  rtc      tty22       tty59  ttybb  ttye3  ttyqb  ttyt3  ttyvb  ttyy3  usbdev2.1_ep81

ptmx       ptyc6  ptyee  ptyr6  ptyte  ptyw6  ptyye  sda      tty23       tty6   ttybc  ttye4  ttyqc  ttyt4  ttyvc  ttyy4  usbdev3.1_ep00

pts        ptyc7  ptyef  ptyr7  ptytf  ptyw7  ptyyf  sda1     tty24       tty60  ttybd  ttye5  ttyqd  ttyt5  ttyvd  ttyy5  usbdev3.1_ep81

```

kernel .config Gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r2

```

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

# CONFIG_I2O_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_X=240

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_Y=320

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_UCB1400=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=y

#

# LED devices

#

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=y

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Last edited by sonaatti on Thu Aug 02, 2007 6:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gentuse

Your .config output seems to be clipped, or I couldn't find this.  Try enabling:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR
```

and/or

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD
```

----------

## sonaatti

Did not help, however I got the cdrom to work by enabling * default ide-chipset, but then the harddisk will use this aswell whitch means it becomes very slow, compiling *generic ide-chipset as a module and modprobing it later didn't work either.

Found this: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=269150 probably a kernel bug :/

----------

## gentuse

 *sonaatti wrote:*   

> I got the cdrom to work by enabling * default ide-chipset

 It sounds like you're missing the driver for the controller that your DVD/CDROM drive is connected to.  If you can't figure out which one it is, try building them all in the kernel (built-in, not modules) and then looking at the kernel output after your next boot to see which one you actually need.

----------

## sonaatti

The correct driver is ATA_PIIX, which the hardrive uses, I've also enabled all the correct scsi support for cdrom but it is simply not detected, however the default-ide-chipset driver detects it, I need ATA_PIIX and ide-generic to be able to co-exist.

----------

## sonaatti

kernel needs patch: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8809 SOLVED

----------

